# openelec



## balanga (Sep 26, 2017)

Is there a FreeBSD port of openelec?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2017)

It's a specific Linux distribution especially designed to run Kodi (and nothing else). Just install multimedia/kodi.


----------



## balanga (Sep 27, 2017)

There is a problem when I try installing kodi:-

```
pkg: mesa-dri-17.1.4 conflicts with dri-11.2.2.2...
Problematic file: /usr/local/etc/drirc
```

The error disappears after removing that file but I'm not sure what put it there...


----------



## balanga (Sep 27, 2017)

SirDice said:


> It's a specific Linux distribution especially designed to run Kodi (and nothing else). Just install multimedia/kodi.



Is it possible to boot up straight into Kodi?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 28, 2017)

On FreeBSD? Sure, it might take some fiddling but I'm sure it's possible.


----------



## balanga (Sep 29, 2017)

SirDice said:


> On FreeBSD? Sure, it might take some fiddling but I'm sure it's possible.



I'm sure it is possible, but where do I start with this fiddling?  I would need to start X.org and automatically launch Kodi... Can I do this without logging on?  Is there a desktop environment which would be best suited to deploying a single application ?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 29, 2017)

SLiM has a auto-logon function, you could use that. Kodi itself could then be started from ~/.xinitrc. OpenELEC starts Kodi with some specific options in order to start it without Xorg. That's also a possibility, you could use that to start Kodi from rc.local.


----------

